# FP Feed housing size and availability



## Carl Fisher (Feb 5, 2014)

Are there any readily available feed/housing units with a 6.5 x 0.5 thread still?  Meisternib doesn't seem to sell them separate from the nibs and I'm not finding Heritance feed/housing units anywhere.

Is it time to bite the bullet and buy the tap for the bock unit @ 6.4 x 0.6? 

Just looking for feed/housing I can use with nibs I already have on hand without buying complete nib/feed/housing units.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 5, 2014)

Have you asked Brian if he'll sell you just the feed and its housing?


----------



## Brooks803 (Feb 5, 2014)

The Schmidt FH452 is the same thread size as the heritance. Richard greenwald has some plus they're on eBay. 

On top of that I've got a bunch of #5 feeds and housings that are the same as the ones that come in kits. I can send you a dozen or so if you want


----------



## lorbay (Feb 5, 2014)

Carl Fisher said:


> Are there any readily available feed/housing units with a 6.5 x 0.5 thread still?  Meisternib doesn't seem to sell them separate from the nibs and I'm not finding Heritance feed/housing units anywhere.
> 
> Is it time to bite the bullet and buy the tap for the bock unit @ 6.4 x 0.6?
> 
> Just looking for feed/housing I can use with nibs I already have on hand without buying complete nib/feed/housing units.



Buy the tap you can never have to many. :tongue::tongue:
Lin


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 5, 2014)

PM sent Jonathon.

No I haven't contacted Brian yet.  I figured since they weren't listed separate on the site that he wasn't selling them separately.

I do like Lin's reasoning though, can never have too many taps.  Just didn't want to make the jump yet if I can use up what I have first.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 5, 2014)

I have tried to buy them separately from Brian and he would not do it.  Part of the reason I was given was that his supplier would not allow the practice and he can not order them separately  to replace any shortages he would occur. You may have different results.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll hold off contacting Brian for now.  When I get to the point where I need more nibs, I'll buy full units and it won't be an issue again.  I want to pick up some of those perforated steel ones at some point anyway.

For now, I think Jonathon has me covered :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 5, 2014)

mredburn said:


> I have tried to buy them separately from Brian and he would not do it.  Part of the reason I was given was that his supplier (Jowo in Germany) would not allow the practice and he can not order them separately  to replace any shortages he would occur. You may have different results.



red added by me:
At one time I tried to get nibs for kit pens from Schmidt.  They also would not sell just the nib---they were very adamant in their conviction that the pen feed works WITH the nib and, therefore, they should fit properly.

Apparently, the only German manufacturer who is willing to sell nibs by themselves is Bock.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 5, 2014)

As I understand the reasoning behind it is they ( the manufacturers) dont want you sticking their nib on someon elses feed and not have it work properly. Since their name is on the nib their reputation would be damaged for something that was not under their control. I imagine the scenario where someone sticks their nib on an old feed to help sell a pen and it never works right came up.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 5, 2014)

mredburn said:


> As I understand the reasoning behind it is they ( the manufacturers) dont want you sticking their nib on someon elses feed and not have it work properly. Since their name is on the nib their reputation would be damaged for something that was not under their control. I imagine the scenario where someone sticks their nib on an old feed to help sell a pen and it never works right came up.


 My guess would be that it is really something a little more simple having more to do with money than reputation.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 5, 2014)

Carl Fisher said:


> Are there any readily available feed/housing units with a 6.5 x 0.5 thread still? Meisternib doesn't seem to sell them separate from the nibs and I'm not finding Heritance feed/housing units anywhere.
> 
> Is it time to bite the bullet and buy the tap for the bock unit @ 6.4 x 0.6?
> 
> Just looking for feed/housing I can use with nibs I already have on hand without buying complete nib/feed/housing units.


I have a ton of them that work for Vintage Classic units Carl.  You're welcome to as many as you like if they'll do for you.


----------



## edstreet (Feb 6, 2014)

One must buy the cake before you can get the crumbs.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 6, 2014)

One can also buy the ingredients for the cake and bake it themselves. I found what I needed from our generous members of our little community.  

To finish first, fist you must finish.


----------

